# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  10 mẹo và thủ thuật để khắc và cắt laser

## xuanbachk54

Xin chào các bạn, tôi hiện đang làm việc tại công ty máy khắc An Khánh. Công việc của tôi là thực hiện các dự án của khách hàng, thiết lập chúng và chạy chúng trên laser. Kết quả là, tôi đã học được một vài thủ thuật về cách thiết lập công việc để có được kết quả tốt nhất, và trong bài giảng này tôi sẽ truyền chúng cho bạn.
Máy Laser tôi làm việc với là máy khắc laser 6040 và chương trình chúng tôi sử dụng để chạy nó là Corel Draw. Tôi sẽ cố gắng viết theo các thuật ngữ chung để bạn có thể sử dụng laser và chương trình bạn muốn.
Lưu ý : Đối với một số mẹo này, điều quan trọng là phải hiểu sự khác biệt giữa tệp Vector và tệp Bitmap. Các tệp vectơ là các công thức toán học định nghĩa các dòng, các vòng tròn, vv. Các tệp này được tạo bởi các chương trình như Adobe Illustrator, Inkscape, AutoCAD và Corel. Tệp bitmap là tập hợp các pixel riêng lẻ. Điều này bao gồm hình ảnh kỹ thuật số, các tập tin Adobe Photoshop, JPG, vv Với laser Epilog (và tôi giả định những người khác), bạn chỉ có thể cắt với một tập tin vector. Bạn có thể khắc với các tệp vector hoặc bitmap. Đối với một số thủ thuật của tôi, bạn cần tập tin của bạn là một tập tin vector cho các trick để làm việc.
Bước 1: Mẹo số 1: Chuẩn bị cắt hoặc khắc


Trước khi chúng tôi cắt và khắc, tôi bắt đầu với một số ý tưởng tốt để chuẩn bị cắt hoặc khắc.
Masking: Nếu bạn khắc vào một cái gì đó nhận thức được rằng khói mờ cho miếng khắc có thể nhuộm các cạnh của bề mặt khắc. Nếu bạn không muốn che phủ bề mặt bằng băng che để bảo vệ nó. Khi bạn che cũng sẽ không làm giảm sức mạnh của laser nhiều (tăng sức mạnh một chút nếu bạn cảm thấy cần nó) và băng che sẽ bảo vệ vật liệu xung quanh khắc khỏi khói. Sau khi chạy khắc, chỉ cần dán băng che. Tôi sử dụng rất nhiều nếu tôi khắc trên da.
Cài đặt trước : Laser của bạn nên có một số cài đặt được đề xuất để cắt hoặc khắc các vật liệu khác nhau và độ dày khác nhau. Bạn cũng có thể tải các cài đặt này vào máy tính hoặc laser của bạn và lưu chúng dưới dạng cài đặt trước. Hãy chắc chắn để đặt tên cho họ một cái gì đó có ý nghĩa để bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy chúng Bằng cách đó thời gian tiếp theo bạn cần khắc trên da hoặc cắt 1/8 "acrylic dày, bạn chỉ có thể tìm được cài sẵn cho vật liệu đó.
Kiểm tra cắt giảm : Ngay cả khi tôi có một cài đặt trước để cắt một tài liệu tôi thường cố gắng chạy một thử nghiệm cắt trong nó trước khi tôi chạy hàng loạt sản phẩm. Không có gì tệ hơn là lấy vật liệu ra khỏi laser và thấy rằng nó không cắt xuyên suốt. Tôi tạo ra một vòng tròn nhỏ hoặc hình vuông (khoảng 1/4 "hoặc 1/2" rộng) và cắt ra ở góc hoặc trên một số vật liệu phế liệu. Sau đó, tôi có thể nhìn thấy nếu tôi cần phải tăng hoặc giảm sức mạnh trước khi tôi chạy cắt cuối cùng.

Mẹo số 2: Sức mạnh của các Layers

Một số thủ thuật tôi sẽ nói về yêu cầu có thể in chỉ một phần của một tập tin hoặc thiết kế tại một thời điểm. Cách dễ nhất để làm điều này là đưa các phần khác nhau của bạn thiết kế trên các lớp khác nhau trong một tệp. Hầu hết các chương trình đồ họa cho phép bạn tạo các lớp khác nhau và sau đó tắt và bật chúng. Trong khi bạn có thể đặt tất cả mọi thứ trên một lớp ở đây là một số lợi thế để sử dụng các lớp.
1. Kiểm soát thứ tự cắt giảm. Laser của bạn nên có một số tùy chọn để xác định thứ tự mà các đường được cắt nhưng một cách để bạn kiểm soát đó là đặt các vết cắt khác nhau trên các lớp riêng biệt để bật và tắt từng lớp theo thứ tự bạn muốn.
2. Có nhiều phần và thiết kế trong một tập tin. Thay vì có một tệp riêng biệt cho mỗi thiết kế, chỉ cần đặt tất cả chúng trong một tệp và đặt chúng từng lớp. Sau đó, chỉ cần in từng lớp một. Giúp giữ mọi thứ có tổ chức.
3. Tạo hướng dẫn. Bạn có thể cần phải tạo ra một số hướng dẫn để đặt ra thiết kế của bạn hoặc có thể bạn sẽ cần một mục tiêu để đặt một đối tượng in Nếu bạn không muốn những in để đặt chúng trên lớp riêng của họ và tắt in ấn của lớp đó .

còn nữa ( đang cập nhật)

Xem thêm các sản phẩm: máy khắc laser:

----------

CKD

----------


## xuanbachk54

Xem thêm:
Bác nào tìm hiểu về giá máy khắc laser trên giấy, vải, da,...https://maykhac.vn/gia-may-cat-giay-...-la-bao-nhieu/

----------


## Fusionvie

Bài dịch thì cũng nên ghi rõ nguồn vào bác ơi

http://www.instructables.com/id/10-T...g-and-Cutting/

----------


## vopminh

Mấy lão trên này toàn dân mò mẫm đủ các xó để gom kiến thức chế máy, khi gặp vấn đề thì nhổ trụi lông ông gu gồ để tìm hiểu. Cẩn thận khi đăng bài nhé.

----------


## namsonvphn

Bác dùng máy tàu 4060 mà bác lại hướng dẫn trên máy epilog  :Smile:

----------


## hoangcf

Cám ơn bác đã chia sẻ thông tin hữu ích

----------

bachcat

----------

